# Kobo Saves Current Book Cover as Your ScreenSaver



## vg

Just saw that Borders is coming out with an eReader too. One good feature is has is to save your current book as your screensaver when it goes to sleep - any hope of Amazon giving this to us? I hope, I hope, I hope....

http://www.borders.com/online/store/MediaView_koboereader?cmpid=SL_20100511

*** I apologize if this is under the wrong forum spot - couldn't decide where it fit best***


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I love how my Kobo does this.  It feels like I'm "closing" the book.


----------



## Concrete Queen

That's kind of a neat idea.  I'd like to be able to turn it off, though.  I'd rather have my custom screensavers, though.  Can't wait till I get 2.5 and I can re-hack my Kindle.


----------



## vg

DArenson said:


> I love how my Kobo does this. It feels like I'm "closing" the book.


Do you already have one? How cool that you got one early. If you have a book with no cover art, for example a classic from feedbooks, what does the display show?


----------



## mom2karen

I wouldn't want this feature.  One of the things I like about the Kindle is no one knows what I'm reading.  I don't have to worry about the cover of a trashy romance or controversial book being seen by others.


----------



## NogDog

Such features may be nice (or not, depending on your viewpoint  ), but it would be close to the last thing upon which I would base a decision as to which reader to buy, as when you get right down to it, at best it's a sort of "eye candy" feature with no real functional benefit (unless you tend to forget what you're reading and need a constant reminder?  ).


----------



## TimonofAthens

Actually that looks like a nice eReader!  And the price is nice too, which will probably be it's biggest selling point.  I think he only thing that would irk me is not having an integrated  dictionary (well, I didn't see that mentioned)  but the loss of the keyboard and the loss of wireless would not bother me *at all*.  

Perhaps Amazon should think about a pocket version of the Kindle without a keyboard and without wireless.  I do think the Kobo may give them a run for their money.  The convenience of wireless is certainly nice, but so many folks use computers these days that for many it's not an issue whether they get their books via the computer or via the air.  Especially if there is a big price difference.

This is actually the first eReader I've seen out there that I possibly would have bought instead if it had been available when I did buy my Kindle.


----------



## Cuechick

That is interesting... this is the first I've heard of it. It looks to be a bit smaller than the Kindle. Otherwise 
it looks a lot like it. It also does not have wireless, which is why the price is better... I think the cover is a nice
option but not all book covers are great. I would prefer it as an option, along with personal screensavers.  Though, I would take it
over the dead authors!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I moved it to Other (non-Kindle) eReaders.

I'm not sure how much I'd like it to save my current book as a screensaver... I read some pretty questionable things at times


----------



## HappyGuy

Wish Amazon would set up the K so that anything you put into the screensaver folder would automatically be used. That way no hack needed.


----------



## Neekeebee

I really like the idea of the option to display your current book cover as the screensaver!  The problem is, a lot of ebooks only have some generic cover with the title, so that might not look too interesting.

The Kobo looks a lot like the Kindle.  Does anybody know if it supports ebooks borrowed from the public library?  I couldn't find any info on the Borders page.

N


----------



## Linjeakel

mom2karen said:


> I wouldn't want this feature.  One of the things I like about the Kindle is no one knows what I'm reading. I don't have to worry about the cover of a trashy romance or controversial book being seen by others.


I agree, the privacy aspect is one of the plus points of having an ereader - one of the reasons I'm glad we can now have a collections list on the home screen instead of a list of individual titles.

All I'd like is for Amazon to allow us to choose our own screensaver without having to hack. It's clearly easy enough to program so what's their excuse- why haven't they done it yet? (Ditto the fonts hack).


----------

